# SimpleCart (js)



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Wojo Group made a small and simple shopping cart called simpleCart(js) that's integrated with Paypal.

SimpleCart(js) is a 10.5kb javascript file that uses cookies to keep track of the items in the cart. It doesn’t require any databases or programming knowledge. You simply need to know some basic HTML and have the ability to copy and paste.

However, it can easily be expanded to use databases or contain more advanced options. 

Great script anyway since it can be integrated with current website by adding a small piece of Javascript code on the header and html code for sell items.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm, anyone recently use this?

I'm looking at it as inspiration for writing my own simplified and purpose-built js cart. Just wondering about the experience of anyone who has gone the js/cookie route versus the typical cart with a database backend. (For small sites, I'm not really a fan of carts/pages generated from databases.)


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

How are you going to store the product information if you don't use a database?


----------

